# music for bass clarinet and synthesizers (believe it or not)



## Tomposer

I haven't been here in a while... sorry! I'll try to pass through more often 

In the mean time, here's my most recent project.

It's quite an experiment for me. Enjoy!


----------



## Prodromides

I did enjoy that, thanks.

Diana Tolmie is gorgeous!

Oh ... I liked the music, too. 

Please don't hate me, Mr. Green, but your piece here reminds me of classic DOCTOR WHO. It's as if Dudley Simpson's bass clarinet from 1979 merged with Peter Howell's 1981 synthesizers.
Forgive me if what I just said doesn't make sense, but I give you the benefit of the doubt and presume Aussies are Whovians. 

More, please. Consider writing a piece for contra-bassoon with electronics ... perhaps even one for medieval serpent & synthesizers.

Shaky Cam alert: we know MTV's been around for over 30 years and "The Blair Witch Project" for 14 years, but please tell your cam operator to stop movin' around so much.


----------



## Tomposer

Prodromides said:


> I did enjoy that, thanks.
> 
> Diana Tolmie is gorgeous!
> 
> Oh ... I liked the music, too.
> 
> Please don't hate me, Mr. Green, but your piece here reminds me of classic DOCTOR WHO. It's as if Dudley Simpson's bass clarinet from 1979 merged with Peter Howell's 1981 synthesizers.
> Forgive me if what I just said doesn't make sense, but I give you the benefit of the doubt and presume Aussies are Whovians.
> 
> More, please. Consider writing a piece for contra-bassoon with electronics ... perhaps even one for medieval serpent & synthesizers.
> 
> Shaky Cam alert: we know MTV's been around for over 30 years and "The Blair Witch Project" for 14 years, but please tell your cam operator to stop movin' around so much.


Ha ha yep I won't take that the wrong way because I'm a big Dr. Who fan (particularly the older incarnations, though I don't mind Matt Smith).

Yeah the shaky camera could have been better... limited resources and so forth


----------



## Lunasong

I have not previously heard such an agile bass-clarinet part. I bet it was a blast to play.


----------



## Tomposer

Lunasong said:


> I have not previously heard such an agile bass-clarinet part. I bet it was a blast to play.


Bass clarinets are tremendously underrated instruments and very versatile. Diana is a very experienced player, however.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Tomposer said:


> Bass clarinets are tremendously underrated instruments and very versatile. Diana is a very experienced player, however.


Sometimes they are. On my music, I often use them. I like that mellow and dark sound it has in the lower register. It chills my spine sometimes .


----------



## hreichgott

Enjoyed this very much. I think the first minute and the last minute were the strongest parts of the piece. Some of the wandery bits in the middle seemed like they were not as necessary to the whole. I really, really loved the integration of the bass clarinet with the synthesizers. The more up-tempo conclusion was great. 

You did a wonderful job of writing to suit those instruments. This sort of piece could have been just a novelty act -- oh look, a good clarinet player with lots of computer parts and cool noises around her! -- but you made it a piece with a lot of musical sense and integrity. And you captured the unique personality of the bass clarinet, too. Bravo.


----------



## esharpe

Most excellent!


----------



## Billy

You both are working very well together with the music and instrument choices. I wouldn't myself call it an experiment though since dub-step is now a genuine genre, but I like what I heard. Her solo sounds sound great to he rhythms of the Elektron and Moog, and also without them I would imagine too. Thank you for sharing.


----------

